# Excellent, stays on topic



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Too bad Bob isn't part of the team anymore. He was carrying the torch for all of us arts and crafts furniture fans.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Darrell Peart is listed as a contributor, always liked his Greene and Greene work.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I think I listen to all of the woodworking podcasts regularly (I may have missed one). As for 360, I think they try a little hard to be funny sometimes, but I agree wholeheartedly that I learn from them. I'm amazed sometimes that folks on some of the woodworking podcasts know less than I do about a particular topic, but these guys know a ton. I wasn't a big fan of the "art or craft" episode, since I don't think that brings out their strengths, but I really love being able to learn from their considerable experience. Good stuff.


----------



## acanthuscarver (Mar 27, 2008)

Rick,

Thanks for the great review. It's listeners like you that keep us doing the show.

CharlesA,

Oh, we never try to be funny, and some (most) would agree that we successfully reach that goal - a lot.

And you keep wanting to learn and we'll keep trying to pass on what we've both learned in our time as woodworkers. If there's ever a topic you'd like to see us cover, please let me know and I'll see if it can be worked into the schedule. Yep, we actually have a schedule and we even occasionally figure out the topic prior to turning on the recorder.


----------

